# Video: Geruchssinn von Fischen



## thanatos (1. November 2021)

Klar sind Duftstoffe das A & O z.B. beim " Hegefischen " - man möchte ja der Beste sein bei der 
Bestandsregulierung . Als ich noch beweisen mußte daß,das Futter aus unserem Laden 
das beste ist , ja da wurden meine Maden gebadet getrocknet und mit ?????? aromatisiert -
seit dem liegen auf dem Dachboden so einige Pokale rum ( hat für mich keine Bedeutung )
Bei Gummifischen hab ich auch eine " Salbe " die Räuber merken nicht so schnell den Beschiß 
Bei Wobblern und Blinkern klappt es auch - Bei Spinnern hab ich aber keine Verbesserung feststellen 
können .


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> wurden meine Maden gebadet getrocknet und mit ?????? aromatisiert



Was ist "??????" ?


----------



## thanatos (1. November 2021)

jaaa das ist eben das Geheimnis - sonst würde es ja keinen Vorteil bringen .
Meinst du wenn du Fertigfutter kaufst mit dem Namen eines " Meistersanglers " das da ausser Paniermehl
eine entscheidende Komponente enthalten ist .???????????


----------



## Influenza (1. November 2021)

Die geheime Zutat ist Liebe!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> jaaa das ist eben das Geheimnis - sonst würde es ja keinen Vorteil bringen .



Ich hab mich da nicht so albern.
Kann jeder wissen womit ich fange aber nicht wo.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

Influenza schrieb:


> Die geheime Zutat ist Liebe!



Könnte sein dass er da mit Feenstaub und Herzblut rummacht.....


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> mit ?????? aromatisiert





thanatos schrieb:


> auf dem Dachboden so einige Pokale rum ( hat für mich keine Bedeutung )


Hat doch keine Bedeutung. 
Wer soll dir denn was wegfangen. Also ma nicht so n Geheimnis draus machen


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

thanatos

Wir sind doch hier unter uns - eine handverlesene Auswahl ... sozusagen 

Bevor Du Dein Geheimnis sprichwörtlich "mit ins Grab" nimmst, bitte kurze pm. an mich. 

R.S.

( es geht mir nur um das ?????? , zähl´ auf Dich... )


----------



## Ukel (1. November 2021)

*Achtung an Alle: *ihr solltet nicht ?????? nehmen, das bringt gar nichts, weil von früher, viel besser ist !!!!!!, ich hab’s getestet, es geht aber auch ;;;;;;; in Verbindung mit “““““““, ein bewährtes Mittelchen


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da nicht so albern.
> Kann jeder wissen womit ich fange aber nicht wo.


eben das ?????? fängt überall - warscheinlich sogar in der Badewanne - 
wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe schreibe ich mal eine Passage aus einer leider nicht beendeten 
Geschichte in welcher die Entdeckung dieses unübertroffenen Lockstoffes beschrieben wird 
Sie beginnt in der Zeit der Kreuzzüge , 
also abwarten und Tee trinken ( mit viel Rum ) -


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Zeit der Kreuzzüge


Blut ?
Hexenhaare ?
Wein ?
orientalische Gewürze ?


----------



## crisis (3. November 2021)

Ich tippe auf Nebenhodensekret der Dickkopfelritze. Was könnte es auch sonst sein.


----------



## thanatos (6. November 2021)

na nun der Auszug aus der Geschichte -
drei Tage wanderten sie nun durch die Wüste geplagt von Hunger und Durst ,jede Eidechse ,jeder einsame Grashalm wurde aufgefressen ,bis sie in der Nähe einer kleinen Oase ein Katzenpärchen erlegten , schnell wurden sie 
in gleiche Teile zerlegt und jeder griff sich ein Stück um es roh herunter zu schlingen . Berthold hatte etwas 
von hinten und eine Drüse war nun auch mit dabei , ihm wurde bald übel aber er würgte das aufsteigende immer wieder runter bestimmte eine halbe Stunde lang . Vielleicht mehr Wasser dachte er und trank aus dem Tümpel ,aber kaum hatte er ein paar Schluck genommen 
ergoß sich sein Mageninhalt ins Wasser noch sah er traurig der eckligen Brühe nach da wimmelte es von allen Fischen
das Tümpels die vor Fressgier alle Vorsicht vergaßen und nur auf´s Trockne geschöpft werde brauchten .....
- es hat sich dabei aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um Zibetkatzen gehandelt aber ein identisches Ergebnis
erzielt man auch mit drei Analdrüsen heimischer Marderarten - wichtig ist nur sie müssen wenigstens 
20 min im Magen bleiben !
viel Spass und viel-viel Petri Heil


----------

